

Streaming Files from/to MongoDB with ReactiveMongo and PlayFramework - sgodbillon
http://stephane.godbillon.com/2012/11/28/writing-a-simple-app-with-reactivemongo-and-play-framework-pt-3-gridfs.html

======
sgodbillon
By the way, the repository of the application discussed in this article is on
github: <https://github.com/sgodbillon/reactivemongo-demo-app> :)

